# Norco A-line 07 und Rock Shox Vivid



## LaKoS (31. August 2009)

Servas,


hätte mal ne Frage bezüglich eines Norco A-line mit Verbindung eins Rock Shox Vivid Dämpfers!

Und zwar, welches Tune könntet ihr für den Rahmen empfehlen! Laut Rock Shox bräuchte man ein Tune B! 

Eventuell hat hier jemand Auskunft drüber welches er fährt und wie das mit dem Rahmen harmoniert! Denn ich hab wenig Lust drauf mir die verschiedenen Tunes zu kaufen und dann ständig rumzubasteln! 


Vielen Dank schon mal für ne Antwort! 


Gruß Ric


----------



## Indian Summer (10. September 2009)

Hi Ric

Da wir mit den RockShox Vivid Dämpfern noch keine eigenen
Erfahrungen haben sammeln können, fällt uns die Beantwortung Deiner Frage 
entsprechend schwer.

Aber vielleicht ist ja jemand anders da draussen schlauer?

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaKoS (11. September 2009)

Sers,

inzwischen hab ich einen Vivid drin mit Tune B, harmoniert wunderbar! 
Ne 400´er Feder bei 82kg passt auch perfekt, vorher beim Dhx3.0 hatte ich ne 450´er! 

Gruß Ric


----------

